# Extreme sleepiness on Remeron, does it eventually go away?



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've only taken 3 doses of 15mg of Remeron and it is making me feel so lethargic and tired that I can barely function at work. The upside is that it has cured my insomnia, but once I wake up I feel exhausted and dizzy and I continue to feel that way for the rest of the day. I could probably go to bed right now and sleep for 2 days if I wanted to. Will this side effect eventually wear off after awhile?


----------



## albertolobat (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't know what is your final target dose, but I've heard that increasing the dose actually gives you less sedation. Never tried it myself this drug, so it may be hearsay as well.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

albertolobat said:


> I don't know what is your final target dose, but I've heard that increasing the dose actually gives you less sedation. Never tried it myself this drug, so it may be hearsay as well.


I don't have a target dosage yet, I'm just hoping that this side effect isn't permanent. I don't want to stop an anti-depressant, because I need to be on one and I react horribly to SSRI's.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

The sedation of remeron becomes less evident after a few weeks of use(or completely disappear), it will also become less sedating as you increase dosage.

It will however make you a bit drowsy after taking your dosage, thus taking it before bedtime is most optimal.

Some users do however report that the sedation doesn't wear off, but this is not normally the case, but it can happen.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

It didn't really go away for me but it seems to go away for a lot of people.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

it went away for me after a week or two.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

I took remeron longer than any of the other 28 drugs I've tried(a year sustained). The sedation effects never went away. 24 sugar cookies never tasted so good either... till I threw em' all up.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Foh_Teej said:


> I took remeron longer than any of the other 28 drugs I've tried(a year sustained). The sedation effects never went away. 24 sugar cookies never tasted so good either... till I threw em' all up.


I just ate 6 cupcakes. I hope that isn't from the medication lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> it went away for me after a week or two.


Do you still take it?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> Do you still take it?


yeap. 7.5mg/day.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> yeap. 7.5mg/day.


Do you take half of a 15mg one? I was told to take half of one for about a week and then up it to 15, but I just started at 15 anyway.

Today actually wasn't that bad. I woke up feeling a little groggy, but it wore off after about an hour and I felt pretty normal for the rest of the day. Except for a few hours of severe depression, but that was related to something else. (I had some family come over that I hadn't seen in awhile and I was excited to see them, but the excitement wasn't mutual and I was treated like I was background music as usual ).


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> Do you take half of a 15mg one? I was told to take half of one for about a week and then up it to 15, but I just started at 15 anyway.
> 
> Today actually wasn't that bad. I woke up feeling a little groggy, but it wore off after about an hour and I felt pretty normal for the rest of the day. Except for a few hours of severe depression, but that was related to something else. (I had some family come over that I hadn't seen in awhile and I was excited to see them, but the excitement wasn't mutual and I was treated like I was background music as usual ).


nope. i'm prescribed a 7.5mg pill. it makes going to bed easier, although it doesn't knock me out nor make me drowsy. it also seems to boost the efficacy of the ssri.

and sorry to hear about your bad easter.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> nope. i'm prescribed a 7.5mg pill. it makes going to bed easier, although it doesn't knock me out nor make me drowsy. it also seems to boost the efficacy of the ssri.
> 
> and sorry to hear about your bad easter.


How long does it take for Remeron to improve depression? Currently I feel nothing but sleepiness and a case of the munchies ( I actually ate 6 cupcakes earlier, one right after the other. That's bad, since I've been gaining weight recently ).

Do you only take it for sleep?

Haha thanks, I always end up being ignored at family gatherings.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> How long does it take for Remeron to improve depression? Currently I feel nothing but sleepiness and a case of the munchies ( I actually ate 6 cupcakes earlier, one right after the other. That's bad, since I've been gaining weight recently ).
> 
> Do you only take it for sleep?
> 
> Haha thanks, I always end up being ignored at family gatherings.


i really don't know how long it takes to improve one's mood. i think the four to six week time frame is applicable here as well, though, despite claims that the drug improves one's depressive state more quickly than other antidepressants.

i take it for its mild anxiolytic effects, to mildly boost ssri efficacy, and to facilitate falling asleep.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> i really don't know how long it takes to improve one's mood. i think the four to six week time frame is applicable here as well, though, despite claims that the drug improves one's depressive state more quickly than other antidepressants.
> 
> i take it for its mild anxiolytic effects, to mildly boost ssri efficacy, and to facilitate falling asleep.


One thing I have noticed is I have had no increase in anxiety like I have had with ssri's , but ssri's ( especially zoloft, changed my mood and made me feel uppity after just the first dose.)

Btw, what doc do you see at the place on ivy st.? My brother is going there now and I want to try to see if I can go there.

btw, I told hackett that I was only taking my klonopin about twice a week and only taking 1-2mg at a time and he decided to double my prescription for it. It went up from 60 a month to 120 a month lol.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> One thing I have noticed is I have had no increase in anxiety like I have had with ssri's , but ssri's ( especially zoloft, changed my mood and made me feel uppity after just the first dose.)
> 
> Btw, what doc do you see at the place on ivy st.? My brother is going there now and I want to try to see if I can go there.
> 
> btw, I told hackett that I was only taking my klonopin about twice a week and only taking 1-2mg at a time and he decided to double my prescription for it. It went up from 60 a month to 120 a month lol.


most ssris are anxiogenic for me or do nothing. the two exceptions are paroxetine and fluvoxamine; i'm on fluvoxamine now.

i'll private message you regarding the doctor.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

supposedly the H1 receptors desensitize after a few weeks and the sedation lessens. It never seemed to happen for me though and I had to stop taking it.


----------

